# HELLO FROM IRELAND !!



## SteoM (Apr 4, 2004)

Hi all !

Im Stephen and I live in Dublin, Ireland. I have four cats Buffy, Tinga, Kendra and Tommy, all rescue's. Buffy and Kendra are happy healthy ex strays, Tinga's a white, deaf 8 mth old who has lost her tail, and Tommy is 4 yrs old, presently recovering from a broken pelvis as a result of being shot :x He's only been with me a week, but is settling in well.

I'm sure i'll get to know a lot of you as i find my way round here and get posting !!![/img]


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Hi Stephen. Welcome to cat forum! I'm always happy to see more Buffy fans. 

That's horrible about Tommy getting shot. That's how my cat, Whiskers, died. :x


----------



## SteoM (Apr 4, 2004)

Thanks Annissa,

Unfortunately Tommy still has the remains of the bullet in his hip, its not causing him any discomfort , though he's been left with a slight limp. Still manages to sleep on the kitchen wall cupboards   

That's a beautiful cat in your avatar, what breed is he?


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Will the bullet remain in Tommy's hip for the rest of his life? I'm glad he still gets around well.

Sabby's not really any breed. His mother was a purebred siamese who got out one night. He inherited some of the markings, the blue, slightly crossed eyes, and the voice. But he missed out on the sleek body build and the brains. I adore him.  Unfortunately, he's spending the night in the hospital tonight.  I wrote about it here: http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=4770. 

Enough about me. Back to you!


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Stephen and welcome to Cat Forum!

Peace,
Mike


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Welcome to the cat forum. Reading about you taking in and giving the love and care to the "rescue" cats that they need warms my heart. You are a wonderful person. 

MA of BOKAHA


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!

you're an angel for brining these kitties into ur home!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Stephen! Welcome to the forum. You really are an animal lover! How kind of you to bring strays in and giving them loving care. That's wonderful! I'm glad you found us! Post often, and don't forget pictures!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Stephen! I adore how you brought in these animals and also taking care of them. I'm sure they love you very much with your kind heart. (((=


----------



## AnnaR6 (Mar 31, 2004)

Welcome Stephen! Your cats are lucky to have someone like you!!


----------



## SteoM (Apr 4, 2004)

Hey guys, thanks for the warm welcome !!


----------



## fallon137 (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi and welcome.. (i hope i can welcome you, seeing as how i'm new myself) :wink: I've always, always, always dreamed of going to Ireland. Just thought i'd add that. Good day!


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome!!


----------

